# Super sharp pains at 5 DPO?



## Unicornwoman

I'm at 5 DPO today and I've been feeling twinges and tugs all day. About 15 minutes after working out this afternoon, I got some super sharp pains in my left lower side that seems to radiate down to my cervix. 

It hurt so bad it made me wriggle in my seat while I was driving home! I'm kind of freaked out. Does anyone have an idea what might be going on here?:wacko:


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

OMG same thing happened to me at 5DPO too! I am now 7 DPO and no more pains. It was short-lived only that day. I also had a temp dip that day but not getting my hopes up that its implantaion because I think thats a tad early


----------



## Unicornwoman

Hmmm... well I got a BFP at 8 DPO with my last pregnancy (which the nurse at my OBGYN's office said was way early). 

So maybe my eggs don't have that far to travel and it's implantation!? OHHH I hope so! 

It worried me because it felt very similar to when my first pregnancy miscarried... Just reminded me of things going very wrong.


----------



## FertileFlower

I read that early implantation is a very good sign! Bigger chance of a successful pregnancy according to statistics. :) So that sounds promising for you both!! :)


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

FertileFlower said:


> I read that early implantation is a very good sign! Bigger chance of a successful pregnancy according to statistics. :) So that sounds promising for you both!! :)

 I really hope so! I also don't want to get my hopes up that I would actually get a bfp on my first cycle trying. :dohh:


----------



## Mommy96

I had the same thing 5dpo and 4dpo I had sore radiating pain from my left ovary to my back. everytime I have pain or cramps, its on my left side, so I hope it means I ovulated on my left side and the egg is moving through the fallopian tubes. I would love to be pregnant with a sibling for my little boy, I want to have a little girl.  I hope I ovulated at the time I thought.. :)


----------



## Ganton

I had exactly the same at 5dpo, then a tiny bit if spotting at 6dpo. I've had occasional cramping feelings since but nothing like those sharp pains at 5dpo. When I tried to twist at he waist, it felt like there was no stretch in my muscles at all, just lots of pulling.

Anyway, I'm 12dpo today and had BFNs so far. I'll keep you updated so you know if it could be a good sign.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I'm 8 dpo and bfn this morning. No surprise. One more week until af is due


----------



## Unicornwoman

Mommy 96 I had the same thing the day before the cramps, too! At 4 DPO, my right ovary was very swollen and sore. I could hardly stretch or twist without irritating it. Then, the really sharp pains in my womb happened the next day at 5 DPO. Today, at 6 DPO, I don't really feel much. Maybe a little "sore", but maybe that's my imagination. If that was implantation, I guess that it's a waiting game now. :/

NurseMommyTTC, this is my first cycle TTC, too! I'm trying to tell myself that it couldn't possibly happen that quickly, but my doc DID say that women are more fertile after a D&E (which I had at the end of April with my missed miscarriage), so just maybe it could happen...?!

NurseMommyTTC and Ganton, don't give up yet! Those tests are both a bit early, so try again. You're not out 'til the AF shows up, right?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Unicornwoman said:


> Mommy 96 I had the same thing the day before the cramps, too! At 4 DPO, my right ovary was very swollen and sore. I could hardly stretch or twist without irritating it. Then, the really sharp pains in my womb happened the next day at 5 DPO. Today, at 6 DPO, I don't really feel much. Maybe a little "sore", but maybe that's my imagination. If that was implantation, I guess that it's a waiting game now. :/
> 
> NurseMommyTTC, this is my first cycle TTC, too! I'm trying to tell myself that it couldn't possibly happen that quickly, but my doc DID say that women are more fertile after a D&E (which I had at the end of April with my missed miscarriage), so just maybe it could happen...?!
> 
> NurseMommyTTC and Ganton, don't give up yet! Those tests are both a bit early, so try again. You're not out 'til the AF shows up, right?

You are right! I feel kinda crampy today and it's too early for af. Also tired but I slept like poo last night. I want a bfp so bad!!


----------



## Unicornwoman

NurseMommy, It's 7 DPO for me today and I've been feeling crampy all week! It's so strange! But, I gotta say, I took a FRER today and it was negative. So bummed. :(


----------



## Ganton

Ganton said:


> I had exactly the same at 5dpo, then a tiny bit if spotting at 6dpo. I've had occasional cramping feelings since but nothing like those sharp pains at 5dpo. When I tried to twist at he waist, it felt like there was no stretch in my muscles at all, just lots of pulling.
> 
> Anyway, I'm 12dpo today and had BFNs so far. I'll keep you updated so you know if it could be a good sign.

AF arrived for me last night, so it looks like all the twinges I was getting at 5dpo were nothing exciting :-(


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Ganton said:


> Ganton said:
> 
> 
> I had exactly the same at 5dpo, then a tiny bit if spotting at 6dpo. I've had occasional cramping feelings since but nothing like those sharp pains at 5dpo. When I tried to twist at he waist, it felt like there was no stretch in my muscles at all, just lots of pulling.
> 
> Anyway, I'm 12dpo today and had BFNs so far. I'll keep you updated so you know if it could be a good sign.
> 
> AF arrived for me last night, so it looks like all the twinges I was getting at 5dpo were nothing exciting :-(Click to expand...

 Sorry for AF :-( 
What dpo are you? I am now 10 dpo and both tests bfn. havent used a frer yet though. I swear ive been having symptoms but who knows because its my first cycle off bcp so af might be trying to come too. Ill test again at 12 dpo.


----------



## Ganton

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Ganton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ganton said:
> 
> 
> I had exactly the same at 5dpo, then a tiny bit if spotting at 6dpo. I've had occasional cramping feelings since but nothing like those sharp pains at 5dpo. When I tried to twist at he waist, it felt like there was no stretch in my muscles at all, just lots of pulling.
> 
> Anyway, I'm 12dpo today and had BFNs so far. I'll keep you updated so you know if it could be a good sign.
> 
> AF arrived for me last night, so it looks like all the twinges I was getting at 5dpo were nothing exciting :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for AF :-(
> What dpo are you? I am now 10 dpo and both tests bfn. havent used a frer yet though. I swear ive been having symptoms but who knows because its my first cycle off bcp so af might be trying to come too. Ill test again at 12 dpo.Click to expand...

I'm 14dpo today. It's only my third cycle since having DS2 (only stopped breastfeeding a month a go) but AF arrived exactly when expected so at least it seems like my cycles have settled down pretty well. I hope your symptoms are a sign of a BFP rather than AF.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Sorry Ganton! Gook luck next cycle!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

11 dpo today and bfn. Hopefully I still have a chance.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Because I was having an OCD moment, I went ahead and tested again at 9 DPO. Call me crazy, but I think I see something this time. What do you all think? Is it an evap or a BFP?
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 42


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Unicornwoman said:


> Because I was having an OCD moment, I went ahead and tested again at 9 DPO. Call me crazy, but I think I see something this time. What do you all think? Is it an evap or a BFP?

I THINK I see something there. Fx!


----------



## Unicornwoman

Thanks NurseMommyTTC! It's a real squinter isn't it? When I hold it up to the light, there is def a line. I just can't tell if it's got pink or it's an evap. So excited/nervous. I'll test again on Monday to be sure.


----------



## Essjay86

That definately is a line!! Wow congrats!


----------



## Unicornwoman

Unicornwoman said:


> Because I was having an OCD moment, I went ahead and tested again at 9 DPO. Call me crazy, but I think I see something this time. What do you all think? Is it an evap or a BFP?

I found a Clear Blue Digital this morning and decided to test again to confirm. I got my BFP! :happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp:

So, those pains I was feeling at 5 DPO probably were implantation pains just like you said NurseMommyTTC!

Thanks so much for supporting me ladies! I'm crossing my fingers for your own BFP's!
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Unicornwoman said:


> Unicornwoman said:
> 
> 
> Because I was having an OCD moment, I went ahead and tested again at 9 DPO. Call me crazy, but I think I see something this time. What do you all think? Is it an evap or a BFP?
> 
> I found a Clear Blue Digital this morning and decided to test again to confirm. I got my BFP! :happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> So, those pains I was feeling at 5 DPO probably were implantation pains just like you said NurseMommyTTC!
> 
> Thanks so much for supporting me ladies! I'm crossing my fingers for your own BFP's!Click to expand...

Congrats!!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

SO happy for you! I only wish my pains at 5 dpo were implantation! I am counting myself out since I am 13 dpo and had a big temp drop today. I had such great timing too...hoping to catch the egg for August because its not always easy for us to bd at those good times like we were able to this cycle because sometimes we dont see each other for a few days at a time. At least since this is my first cycle off bcp I can see how August's cycle goes and see if I ovulate around the same time again, and see if my cycles are regular.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31a957/]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31a957//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Unicornwoman

NurseMommyTTC said:


> SO happy for you! I only wish my pains at 5 dpo were implantation! I am counting myself out since I am 13 dpo and had a big temp drop today. I had such great timing too...hoping to catch the egg for August because its not always easy for us to bd at those good times like we were able to this cycle because sometimes we dont see each other for a few days at a time. At least since this is my first cycle off bcp I can see how August's cycle goes and see if I ovulate around the same time again, and see if my cycles are regular.
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31a957/]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31a957//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Sorry to hear about your temp dip NurseMommyTTC. 

I have heard that it can take a buffer month coming off birth control pills to become fertile again. 

For me, when I came off BC, it took 13 months to get pregnant the first time. We were having a hard time finding time to BD too. This time around we only BD'd once on the day my OPK came back positive and that was it. I'm actually shocked that that one shot worked this cycle! 

I have my fingers crossed for you! Hopefully August will be your month!


----------

